
Virgin Hyperloop One Sets a New Speed Record [video] - rbanffy
https://www.wired.com/story/hyperloop-speed-record-video/
======
yourapostasy
I was surprised to hear so much noise; I was expecting far less sound with the
near-airless tunnel.

------
aiofgniaotnio
So about the same speed the TGV reaches on a regular basis and 120 MPH slower
than its top speed.

